# Suspension (Lift) upgrade for X-Trail



## ulrich (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Guys

I am from South Africa and want some help,I drive a X-Trial 4x4 2003 model and would like to do a suspention upgrade to better the motor's offroad handeling.Currently nobody does it in South Africa and I'll have to import.
Please foward information

Thx


Ulrich
[email protected]


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

There are some companies in Taiwan and Japan making suspension lifts for X-Trails. Most are just shock and springs combos, but some also offer pillow mounts and new A-arms. Depends on how high a lift and how much you want to spend.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Ulrich,

In Australia an engineering company has successfully designed a cheaper alternative for the suspension lift and you will be able to get upto 50mm lift using *strut spacers*

All infomation, pics and where to get them from can be found in THIS thread of the Australian X-Trail Forum.


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Ulrich,

I have just lifted my exy by 35mm, using Pedders Trakryder springs.

Front guard to ground = 825mm
Rear guard to ground = 835mm.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Bas,
(are you "Bas" from Australia? I think we were on line with Jalal for a live chat, right???)

It would be nice to see some pics of your modification...
I myself have been looking around for the NISMO suspension upgrade but it seems no one in the WORLD is ready to sell it to me ???

Just for your information, as of today, "Ulrich" had not been on line since November 2005.


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

ValBoo,
Yeah mate, same person (BRETT72)... depending on my medication. Us Aussie guys get around. Lurking amount other forums, using alias', just waiting for the opportunity to pounce.

It is a little hard to tell the difference, as it is only 3-4cm and not 3-4 inches. I am running 225/70r16 BFG all terrains, so the increase is less noticeable due to the larger rubber. I didn't tell the wife about the mod and when she got in, she just looked at me, smiled in a strange 'your dead look' and then looked under the car. Nothing more said. 

before: after:


front: rear:

One benefit is that I think I may be able to go one size higher in the BFG's when these are replaced. Oh yeah...235/70r16. Just have to figure a way to fix the speedo error.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Brett,

Thanks for the pics, looks like a great job, and yes it is noticeable.
How is the ride quality (stiffer, softer..... less or more side roll?)

You see I'm trying to go the other way ... ie lower it (with the nismo suspension kit)


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Valboo,
Suspension is better than I expected. I think there is less body roll, due to the tighter springs and also the Alutec strut bar. The springs are not as heavy as some, so the ride is not noticably stiffer or bouncier. Also, there is less noticable nose dive when braking heavily. All up, I love it.


----------



## nis300zx (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm looking for some infos on the strut spacer to lift the xtrail. I talked to a guy on one offroad shop in my area that can make the spacer for the xtrail and without any modifications or replacing the stock strut and spring . The height increase Im going with maybe around 2 to 3 cm. Any suggestions and comments that I should know of before going to the shop?
Thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

The strut spacers are being offerred here in Australia by a company called Superior Engineering. I was going to lift my exy using these, but as I wanted to carry more stuff in the back, the standard springs are too soft. I ended up going for higher/firmer springs. Good luck.
Superior Engineering - 4WD Engineering Experts Australia


----------



## nis300zx (Dec 27, 2005)

Smile about strut spacer.
Hi Bas,
Is there any weak points by using the strut spacer, i.e road handling performance will be effected? My local mechanic said it wont be a problem, but I'm not that sure. Would you share your thoughts about the spacer before you ended up with firmer springs? Any concern should I be aware of?


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

nis300az,

Regarding the two different lifting options, they both have their plus and minus:

Strut: Plus: Good solid 50mm increase, with no chance of spring sag. Maintains original soft ride. No change to original shock travel and compression lengths. 
Minus: Load carrying capacity is not changed.

Spring: Plus: Increase in load carrying capacity. Firmer suspension, resulting in more stable ride. Less shock fade over corrugations due to less pressure being placed upon shock, with spring controlling shock more efficiently.
Minus: Springs may sag after time, reducing lift. Suspension travel is slightly shortened due to increase in shock ride height.

In short, if you are only after a lift to impress your mates in the carpark, then the strut would be my choice. If you want better off-road benefits, and carry more stuff, then the spring lift would be preferred. This is why I chose the spring lift. Although my shock travel is slightly less now, I have not been in any situation where it has caused me any problems.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## ShedLugger (Dec 26, 2009)

*taking the plunch then...*

Guys, 

advice needed please, lots of questions;;;

I need to raise and widen my exy due to fitting 225\75R16's which are fine if i'm on a smooth road! lol.

Is $400au the best price for strut spacers?
Can anybody (BAS?) tell me a price on the pedders trackryder springs and which he got?
how much is Strut brace arm?
also gonna need rim spacers 20mm thinking... anybody any idea if Skyline studs fit the exy? they do a longer stud kit for £40... or any other ideas?

any rules on import tax if i buy from AU????

last question; where can i get replacement shock boots, all mine are split and the main stealers want around £200 for the four!!! i'd get coloured universal ones if anybody can supply a size??

I will be greenlaning and have large tryes...

thanks guys, pics will follow.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

You might want to try the aussi website and contact bas directly. The thread you posted in here is 3 years old.


----------



## Carlitos leyton (Mar 1, 2021)

[QUOTE = "bas, publicación: 1134199, miembro: 44411"]
ValBoo,
Sí amigo, la misma persona (BRETT72) ... dependiendo de mi medicación. Los chicos australianos nos movemos. Acechando cantidad de otros foros, usando alias ', solo esperando la oportunidad de abalanzarse.

Es un poco difícil notar la diferencia, ya que solo mide 3-4 cm y no 3-4 pulgadas. Estoy corriendo 225 / 70r16 BFG en todos los terrenos, por lo que el aumento es menos notable debido al caucho más grande. No le dije a la esposa sobre el mod y cuando ella entró, solo me miró, sonrió con un extraño 'tu mirada muerta' y luego miró debajo del auto. No se dijo nada más.

antes: después:


delantero: trasero:

Un beneficio es que creo que puedo subir un tamaño más en los BFG cuando se reemplacen. Oh sí ... 235 / 70r16. Solo tengo que encontrar una manera de corregir el error de velocidad.
[/CITA]
Ho amigo soy de chile,y tengo problemas con nissan xtrail pasa que la levante 2" y tengo problemas con el alineamiento atras incluso se me freno 1 rueda en plena conducción antes de alinear


----------

